
Keith Kellogg: who is Trump's acting national security adviser? - r721
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/feb/14/keith-kellogg-who-is-trumps-acting-national-security-adviser-
======
r721
>After his retirement Kellogg joined a series of contracting firms including
tech giant Oracle – the company gave him a leave of absence to help the Bush
administration in Iraq. “I was given the opportunity to establish a homeland
security business unit at Oracle,” he told the Washington Post in 2005, “based
on the skills I developed in the military and on the value that information
technology can bring to homeland security.”

>Kellogg later joined another tech contractor, CACI, in 2005, and then left
for a defense contractor, Cubic Defense, in 2009, where he was responsible for
the firm’s “ground combat training business”. In March, after Kellogg joined
Trump’s campaign as an adviser, the New York Times reported that the last
defense contractor to employ the retired general “had no information on his
whereabouts”.

